# Using prepaid CC in USA



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

I know Uber says prepaid is not allowed in the USA. But I have my suspicions that not all prepaid's are excluded. 

Does anyone know of a prepaid card that will work in the USA and which retailer I can purchase one at?


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Not sure you can do this, but someone on this forum mentioned you could link Uber payment to Google Wallet. So I guess put the prepaid card in Google wallet, then link Uber to Google wallet.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

McGillicutty said:


> Not sure you can do this, but someone on this forum mentioned you could link Uber payment to Google Wallet. So I guess put the prepaid card in Google wallet, then link Uber to Google wallet.


Yeah I've read about that to. However I'd like the account to be name less.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> Yeah I've read about that to. However I'd like the account to be name less.


I'd like the account to be funded by someone else!


----------

